# How about this Shop Fox 1685 system



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

Any of you guys run a Shop Fox 1685. I've only read a few bad reviews on amazon. Seems to be a pretty good unit.

It's a complete system with a bunch of drops, elbows, ceiling hangers,and 4" metal pipe. Just a crap load of stuff. I think I can get it pretty cheap. 

See the red barrel. Is that a cyclone barrel. Does it look home made or a production model. Any idea what it is.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Do some research on 'fan curves' and 'static pressure'. 4" pipe kills air flow.


----------



## Quick Cal (Nov 30, 2015)

We're just going have a small shop in the basement and only running one tool at a time. Will this system be good enough for that. You can take off the "Y" adapter and run a 6'' hose. But I don't know about the hook ups on the barrel yet. 

Can anyone identify that barrel. Homemade or factory?


----------



## Wyo7200 (Apr 29, 2015)

I had one that I bought on Craigslist for a good $250 with tons of hoses of various sizes. I put it in the garage and did a decibel reading using my phone so its not 100% accurate, but it rated in the low 90's, and in the 70's in the house through the wall. 90 is like have a semi truck going right next to you.

However, that thing rocked. I wish I could have found a way to keep it, but the noise would have been too much for the family. I even got a scowl and "I can't hear my Disney Jr!" from my daughter when I testing it. (her voice registered 83db on the meter)

I sold it to a friend that was building a whole wood shop and got a smaller wall hang unit (1682) as I've come to terms that a dedicated DC system won't be feasible in my garage. Also in my reading the interwebs, 500-600 cfm is adequate for running one tool. It's a lot quieter too. you can converse with it running without having to raise your voice that much.

I am in the process of mounting the unit and saw this question so I thought i'd give you my experience. It may be extremely loud for your basement, especially if you plan on using one tool at a time.


----------

